# feminax and breastfeeding



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi, can I take feminax for period pains while breastfeeding?

If not, whats the best painkiller I can take?

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Piepig,

I'm assuming it's the Feminax period pain caps you are asking about (contains paracetamol and codeine)? These are fine to use when breastfeeding if required.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thats the ones. Thanks maz x


----------

